#ubuntu-us-md 2011-01-12
<JonathanD> hi
<JonathanD> in #geeknic
<JonathanD> 16:29:47 < chmode> omg who is from carroll county??
<JonathanD> 16:29:56 < chmode> i just saw the blog for the Carroll county meet
#ubuntu-us-md 2011-01-13
<Broam> ...
<Broam> wait.
<Broam> just now? that was like 6 mo ago :P
<JonathanD> he is also in carroll county
<JonathanD> I told him to come here.
<JonathanD> oh, btw...
<Broam> I'm not from Carroll County - just in it :)
<Broam> ?
<JonathanD> fosscon is likely moving to philly this year.
<Broam> neat
<JonathanD> If you want to come it won't be all that far :P
<Broam> I'm going to head to Cabin Fever this weekend. should have endeavored to tell you about it a little earlier than 3 days
<Broam> it's in York
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> well thats not so far
<JonathanD> but my grandma is in hospice. I'm not going anywhere.
<Broam> I do not believe you should.
<Broam> Spending time with her would be more advised.
<JonathanD> thats what I've been doing
<JonathanD> its just days now
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-01-06
<ron__> hello to anyone visiting the channel
<ron__> I did not send out a notice due to another commitment
<ron__> QUIT
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-01-07
<JonathanD> hi
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-01-10
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: You again.
<ChinnoDog> Is this team active?
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-01-11
<JonathanD> hi
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: no
